# Hunting cattle,



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Wild in Hawaii...
http://www.outdoorhub.com/stories/2015/11/18/weird-hunts-bagging-feral-cows-hawaii/


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Hardly stirs the primordial instincts......but you could market the carcass to the greenies as grass fed. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

I never thought of going to Hawaii on a hunt who knew there was hunting in paradise . Just imagine what it would cost to get the meat shipped back to the main land.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Sounds almost as dangerous as hunting Cape Buffalo without the high expense of going to Africa.


----------



## MDill (Feb 8, 2015)

Would be more interesting if the article was titled "Weird hunts: Bagging Bessie"

Maybe that's just the next evolution of the farm to table movement though, have some greenies come hunt their own cow.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

It looks to be a bull but it's the point. Apparently deer hunters in this guy's area have 2000# black deer.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

BWfarms said:


> image.jpg
> 
> It looks to be a bull but it's the point. Apparently deer hunters in this guy's area have 2000# black deer.


 We always called them slow elk lol


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

The wife took hunter's ed in HI while on a deployment. Said it was a bit different than NH. I'll have to ask her if they covered cattle.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

What caught my eye was the part where the cattle would charge if they saw you. You are not being silent to keep the bull from spooking. You are quiet to keep him from hunting you.


----------

